# Paramecium_Developer_X



## Developer_X (17. Aug 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte euch kurz mein kleines neues Game präsentieren.

Worum geht es?
"Ready to Survive?"
In diesem Spiel kann man ein Paramecium steuern, dass in 2 verschiedenen Mods,
einige Aufgaben erledigen muss:

1.Mod.: Survival Mode
in diesem mod geht es darum, 
Food Partikel zusammeln, mit der Zeit verliert euer Paramecium an leben, um es wieder aufzufrischen, sammelt FoodPartikel, doch es gibt reichlich FoodKonkurenten in eurem kleinen Biotop.

2.Mod.: WarMode
Alle Parameciums Konkurenten haben genug, sie möchten dich jagen, versuche dein paramecium aus der großen Konkurenz Welle zu steuern, dieser Mode besitzt keine Punkte, er soll einfach nur spaß machen.

Die Steuerung wird im Spiel erklärt

Viel Spaß damit,
Developer_X

Download : https://java-rayman.dev.java.net/files/documents/9616/141448/Paramecium.zip

enthält folgendes:
eine Jar Datei; einen Resource Ordner; eine Batch Datei (für WindowsUser)

!Verbesserungs vorschläge gestattet!


----------



## Vayu (17. Aug 2009)

ehm schlecht? das hakt ruckelt und ehm das teil mit der maus zu steuern ist ja auch richtig übel ...
Note: 6

Mach doch einmal was zu Ende bevor du was neues anfängst ...


----------



## ARadauer (17. Aug 2009)

ich will den code gar nicht sehen....


----------



## Atze (17. Aug 2009)




----------



## Steev (17. Aug 2009)

Na ja, die Idee ist doch eigendlich ganz nett


----------



## sparrow (17. Aug 2009)

Steev hat gesagt.:


> Na ja, die Idee ist doch eigendlich ganz nett



Dann ist ja der erste Schritt schonmal getan....


----------



## aquila (17. Aug 2009)

Bei mir sagt er:


```
aquilabook:Paramecium aquila$ java -jar Paramecium.jar
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad version number in .class file
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:675)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:124)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:260)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(URLClassLoader.java:56)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:195)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:188)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:316)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:280)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:374)
```


----------



## The_S (17. Aug 2009)

aquila hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir sagt er:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Deine Java-Version wird nicht unterstützt. Evtl. updaten?


----------



## diggaa1984 (17. Aug 2009)

der WarMode is sinnlos osbald man es geschafft hat die wolke zu verlassen .. die punkte sind früher oder später alle auf einer linie und man kann endlos lange ausweichen .. da fehlt n ziel oder keine ahnung .. ne zeit die abläuft, aber wie gesagt einmal aus der wolke raus (entscheidet sich in ersten 2 sekunden) und das ding is safe. Da musst was anderes machen. 

Weitherhin hab ich das Tutorial gespielt und als ich dann auf survivalMode ging startete ich gleich in dem Lvl in welchem ich das Tutorial beendet hab. Sollte auch nicht sein, sind unabhängige Modi.

Das Neuzeichnen beim Survive irritiert .. ich starte da wo ich zuletzt war, aber die andern verteilen sich neu, und ich bin der dumme der meist den weiteren Weg hat  Ab lvl 4-5 hat man auch kaum noch eine Chance, da Neuorientierung und Anzahl der Gegner es unmöglich machen als erster am gelben Spot zu sein.

Und sonst .. das übliche: Mach nich soviel auf einmal, konzentrier dich auf 1-2 Projekte und designe sie richtig. Klar funktionierts, aber es geht nich darum die meisten Programme zu schreiben, sondern Programme zu schreiben, die ne möglichst reife Struktur als Basis haben. Das war bei Pong schonmal nicht der Fall, und hier denke ich auch nicht. Das was Ark die beibringen möchte läuft darauf hinaus, also nimm die Zeit und versuche es anzuwenden.


----------



## TheChemist (17. Aug 2009)

Naja, ich muss sagen ich finde es ein Stück besser als das Pong. Es ist zumindest mal so weit, dass man es einigermaßen spielen kann, was man von der ersten Pongversion meiner Meinung nach nicht behaupten konnte.
Was aber auf jeden Fall stört ist die Steuerung und, dass nach jeden gefressenen Punkt das Spielfeld "resettet" wird. Das sollte auf jeden Fall flüssier von Statten gehen.


----------



## diggaa1984 (17. Aug 2009)

was is an der steuerung verkehrt? brauch man ja nur klicken ^^


----------



## Painii (17. Aug 2009)

2 Punkte (Survival-Mode):
1. Ruckeln wenn man ein Punkt gefressen wird
2. Manchmal ist eine Runde sofort zuende weil die Punkte auf den Gegnern kommen, das find ich dann ziemlich sinnlos

1 Punkt (War-Mode):
1. Sobald man einmal von den Gegnern weg ist kommen die nichtmehr ran

1 Punkt (Allgemein):
1. Es fehlt eine Option den Sound auszuschalten.


----------



## TheChemist (17. Aug 2009)

diggaa1984 hat gesagt.:


> was is an der steuerung verkehrt? brauch man ja nur klicken ^^



Ja klar, finde ich aber eher ein bisschen unintuitiv. Ich hab zuerst mal die Pfeiltasten gedrückt und mich gewundert warum nix passiert^^ Als alternative Steuerung finde ich die Maus bestimmt nicht schlecht, ich persönlich würde aber immer zuerst eine Steuerung per Tastatur bevorzugen.


----------



## diggaa1984 (17. Aug 2009)

da hat man bei spiel aber bestimmt mehr nachteile weil es doch recht schnell ist .. und man mit pfeilsteuerung von den winkeln der bewegungsrichtung sehr eingeschränkt ist ... quasi hast genau 8 richtungen .. mit der maus hast ewig viele


----------



## Developer_X (17. Aug 2009)

also bisher habe ich folgendes geändert, noch nicht im INternet aktualisiert:


 wenn es resetet wird, dann gibt es diesen "lag" nicht mehr, ich wollte da eigentlich eine gedenkminute für den Spieler lassen, die ihr offensichtlich nciht für nötig haltet.
 ich habe im War Mode etwas gemacht, werdet ihr noch sehen
 ich habe um die Paramecien zu steuern, jetzt den mousemotionlistener verwendet, der ist wirklich handlicher.

aber resettet muss es werden, weil sonst irgendwann alle KIs an einem Punkt sind, ergibt ja keinen sinn.


----------



## TheChemist (17. Aug 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> ...
> aber resettet muss es werden, weil sonst irgendwann alle KIs an einem Punkt sind, ergibt ja keinen sinn.



Du kannst den Gegnern doch einfach die Koordinaten des neuen Ziels übergeben. Dann können sie von ihrem jetzigen Ort einfach zu dem neuen Ziel aufbrechen, ohne dass sie komplett neu gesetzt werden. Oder habe ich grad was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Developer_X (17. Aug 2009)

wenn man das so machen würde, würden alle Kis irgendwann an einem Punkt sein, und sich zum ball bewegen, aber halt als ein ball, das wollen wir ja nciht.


----------



## Developer_X (17. Aug 2009)

Hi, ich habe die version aktualisiert:

Download : https://java-rayman.dev.java.net/files/documents/9616/141448/Paramecium.zip

die maussteuerung wurde bei behalten, und ich habe keine Option erstellt, mit deren hilfe man den sound stumm stellen kann, sorry, aber ich empfinde das als nicht notwendig, wenn hier der größte teil von euch das als notwendig empfindet, werde ich es machen, hat aber nicht den anschein.

Bitte um erweiterte Verbesserungvorschläge


----------



## tuxedo (17. Aug 2009)

Wieso gibts bei dir immer alles als ZIP? Wieso nicht als startbare JAR oder sogar als Webstart?

So will ich es gar nicht erst ausprobieren ...


----------



## Landei (17. Aug 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> wenn man das so machen würde, würden alle Kis irgendwann an einem Punkt sein, und sich zum ball bewegen, aber halt als ein ball, das wollen wir ja nciht.



Ohne das Spiel ausprobiert zu haben: Warum führst du keine "Abstoßungskraft" zwischen den KI's ein, wie das jeder vernünftige Schwarm-Algorithmus auch tut?


----------



## Vayu (17. Aug 2009)

weil er bis jetzt wohl noch nix von einem schwarmalgorithmus gehört hat


----------



## Developer_X (17. Aug 2009)

der eine sagt zu mir sie sollen neu positioniert werden, das mache ich, jetzt sagt ihr mir dass ich es doch nicht so machen soll, ich belasse es dabei

@tuxedo
ich habe versucht meine sounddateien in die jar zu packen, hat aber nicht geklappt, deswegen ist es in ner zip


----------



## ice-breaker (17. Aug 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> ich habe versucht meine sounddateien in die jar zu packen, hat aber nicht geklappt, deswegen ist es in ner zip



und statt dem Problem auf den Grund zu gehen und es zu lösen, schlägst du den einfachen Weg ein? 

Also ohne Jar oder Webstart probier ich es auch net aus.


----------



## sparrow (17. Aug 2009)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> Also ohne Jar oder Webstart probier ich es auch net aus.



Jep, Webstart rules.


----------



## Steev (17. Aug 2009)

@Deveoper_X:
Ich denke du willst im Programmieren auch besser werden. Dazu ist es aber unablässlich Problemen nicht ständig aus dem Weg zu gehen sondern sich mal hinzusetzten und sie zu lößen.
Zum Beispiel Schwarmalgorithmen: Das ist ein hochinteressantes Thema. Das solltest du dir wenigstens mal angeguckt haben.


----------



## diggaa1984 (17. Aug 2009)

bevor er komplexere ansätze für irgendwelche probleme nutzt, sollte er zuerst lernen wie man ne Software richtig strukturiert


----------



## tuxedo (18. Aug 2009)

[mutmaßungsmodus]Weil er von Schwarm-Algorithmen (oder besser gesagt Algorithmen im Allgemeinen) noch nicht viel gehört/gelesen hat und mit ganz anderen Problemen (JAR, Webstart, sauberer Code, ... ) zu kämpfen hat.[/mutmaßungsmodus]


----------

